# J s bach



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

is racing to day at Keenland race course in the Ben Ali s. Gr.3 $200,000 purse


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

*slams money onto counter* put it all on Bach!!!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> is racing to day at Keenland race course in the Ben Ali s. Gr.3 $200,000 purse


poor JS BACH finished dead last....


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

ldiat said:


> poor JS BACH finished dead last....


My life savings...gone by a single race. The only time JS Bach has ever failed me


----------

